# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Տատ-ի, Վարպետ-ի և Գալաթեա-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

Տատը սկսում է, ես գրում եմ միջնամասը, Գալաթեան` վերջաբանը :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Կիկոսին թաղեցին: 
Քելեխին հավաքվել էր ամբողջ գյուղը: Կերան վերջին պարկ ալյուրից թխված լավաշը, միակ եզից պատրաստված խավուրման (թե դա ոչխարից է՞), վերջին կարաս գինին  խմեցին կարգին կենացներով: Մոտ հարևանները շատ լավ էլ գիտեին, որ դրանք վերջինն են, բայց ի՞նչ անեին, իրենց չուտելուց հո չէ՞ր կենդանանա եզը:

Հաջորդ որը Հայր-Մայր- երեք քույրը կերան քելեխի մնացորդը և հասկացան, որ էլ չեն ուտելու, ընդհանրապես, երբեք:
- Դե, իմ օրիորդ աղջիկներ, հիմա դուք պետք է մեր բոլորիս ճարը տեսնեք, Կիկոսն էլ չկա, մենք էլ պառավ ենք- ասաց հեքիաթային ադաթները խիստ պահպանող հայրն ու պառկեց թախտին:
Լավ: Քանի որ մեր օրիորդները  մի արտառոց, անկրկնելի հեքիաթից էին, նրանք հրաժարվեցին դասական լուծումից՝ հերթով գնալ բախտ փնտրելու: Նրանք գնացին երեքով, հագան իրենց սև սգավոր շորերը, համբուրեցին մորն ու դուրս եկան տնից:

Ճանապարհը հեռու չէր, շուտով հասան գյուղի նախագահայի դուռը: Նա միանգամից ընդունեց սգավոր եռյակը:
-	Պարոն նախագահ, դուք տեսնում եք իմ վիճակը, թմնամուս չեմ ցանկանա, մեր ընտանիքը զրկվեց իր միակ երիտասարդ տղամարդուց...-սկսեց մեծ քույրը, ճիշտ տեղերում հեկեկալով:
-	Ընգեր Թումանյան, մեր հողն ո՞վ պիտի վարի, ողջ հույսը Կիկոսն էր, մի նպաստի ճար արա,- ասաց միջնեկ քույրը գործարար տեսքով բացուխուփ անելով մոր տոնական սև պայուսակը:
-	Հովիկ Ձձա, մամայիս թխած լավաշն ու պապայիս սարքած միսը համով էր, չէ՞, ես տեսա, դու հավանեցիր,- ասաց փոքր քույրը բաց ու միամիտ ժպիտով:

Թումանյան Հովիկը, որ մինչև այդ հարգանքով կանգնել էր՝ իրավիճակին սազական դարդոտված դեմքով, ...

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Smokie (11.08.2017), Աթեիստ (07.09.2017)

----------


## Վարպետ

... դանդաղ նստեց, ու գլուխն առավ ափերի մեջ: Խնդիրը լուրջ էր, ու հրատապ լուծում էր պահանջում... Փոքր-ինչ մտորելուց հետո ընկեր Թումանյանն արագ բացեց ծնունդների, հարսանիքների և մահերի գրանցամատյանը, խնամքով պոկեց այնտեղից մի թերթ և ձեռքն առավ գրիչը:
- Մոտ եկեք աղջիկներ,- փաղաքշական ձայնով նստելու հրավիրեց սգավոր քույրերին: Սրանք նվազման հերթականությամբ մոտեցան ու նստեցին գրասեղանի դիմաց տեղադրված` հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ հենց երեք հատ աթոռներին:
Ընկեր Թումանյանը թղթի վրա մի հավասարասրուն եռանկյուն նկարեց` առանց սրունքների և... և... էն մի գծով, որ վերևի անկյունից իջնում էր դեպի հիմքը, ու հավասարասրուն եռանկյունու պարագայում երեք անուն ուներ: Այսինքն այդ երեք բաները տարբեր բաներ էին, բայց հավասարասրուն եռանկյունու պարագայում հավասար էին... Ոնց էր մոռացել անունը... Հե~յ գիտի ծերություն: Մի խոսքով խաչ նկարեց, բայց ոչ թե չորս ոտքով, այլ երեք:
- Աղջիկներ, սրանք ձեր ուղիներն են, որոնք դուք պետք է ընտրեք: Ով աջ գնա` կուսությունը կկորցնի: Ով ձախ գնա` հիշողությունը կկորցնի: Իսկ ով ուղիղ գնա` կկորցնի տուն վերադառնալու ճանապարհը: Թե որդ որ ճանապարհով կգնա` ընտրեք ինքներդ:
Մեծ քույրը, որ վաղուց արդեն մարմնատանջ երազներ էր տեսնում, մատը դրեց աջ տանող գծիկի վրա ու վեր կացավ տեղից...

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Smokie (11.08.2017), Աթեիստ (07.09.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գյուղապետ Թումանյանի նկարած մերսեդեսի նշանով թուղթը մնաց փոքր քրոջ մոտ։ Նա ուղիղ ճամփան էր ընտրել ու ուզում էր հարազատ գյուղից մասունք պահեր։

Ձախն ուզած-չուզած բաժին ընկավ միջնեկին և նա, մինչ ճամփա ընկնելն ու ամնեզիայի երանելի գրկում հայտնվելը, ուղղվեց տուն՝ հորն ու մորը վերջին անգամ համբուրելու։

Մեծ աղջիկն իր՝ գյուղով մեկ հայտնի կուսությունից բավականին հապճեպ զրկվեց։ Գյուղի աջ կողմի անտառի բացատում նրան սպասում էր ինքը՝ գյուղնախագահ Թումանյանը, լրիվ պատրաստ վիճակում ու դիրքով։
Նա պատվով իրականացրեց իր կանխանշած զարգացումը։ Նույն անտառի հեռավոր բացատում գառան խորոված անող հովիվները դեռ երբեք այդպիսի ձայնային ուղեկցությամբ գառան միսիկներ շուռումուռ տված չկային։

Միջնեկ քույրը հիշողությունը կորցրեց մոտակա քաղաքը մտնելիս։ 
Փոքրիկ քաղաքի մատույցների մոտ կանգնած զառամյալ մի ծերունի հիշողություն էր մուրում։ Նա ուզում էր իր մեռած կնոջ աչքերի գույնը հիշեր։ Ու ժպիտը։ 
Միջնեկ քույրը ծերունուն տվեց իր հիշողությունն ու քայլեց առաջ՝ առանց հետ նայելու։ 
Գյուղում հետո պատմում էին, որ նրան տեսել են հեռավոր մի քաղաքում՝ մարդկանց ապագան ձեռքի ափով գուշակելիս։
Առանց անցյալի կինը։

Փոքր աղջիկը փորձեց ուղիղ գնալ։ Բայց Հովիկ ձյան մոռացել էր ասել պստոյին, որ այդ ճանապարհը քանդուքարափ է ու ԱԼՄ Կարապետյանին են սպասում, որ գա սարքի։ 
Ու նա պարզապես թողեց, հետ եկավ գյուղ։ 

Ու պարզվեց, որ գյուղնախագահի նկարած եռուղին ոչ մեկի ապագան էլ չէր։ 
Ապագան յուրաքանչյուրի ձեռքում էր։

Պարզապես Կիկոսը շատ թարս ժամանակ մեռավ։

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Smokie (11.08.2017), Աթեիստ (07.09.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս ոչ մեկին չհետաքրքրեց հա մեր երեքիս համատեղը?  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Էս ոչ մեկին չհետաքրքրեց հա մեր երեքիս համատեղը?


Հետաքրքրեց, ո՞նց չհետաքրքրեց  :Wink: 
…
Երեքտ էլ առանձին առանձին սյուռեալիստներ եք: Երեքիտ համատեղ մի ուրիշ ձևի սյուռեալիզմ ա  :Smile: :
Մարսում եմ  :Blush: : Պրծնեմ՝  կասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Վայ, ես նոր եմ տեսնում! loool Լիլ, շեշել ես! :Jpit: ) Մի հատ թոթոլ վարկանիշային պաչիկ քեզ :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Շատ անսովոր պատմվածք եք գրել։ Տատը հեքիաթի շարունակության համար կարգին, տեղր–տեղին հումք է տվել, հավանեցի շատ։ Վարպետը մի քիչ հեռացել է Կիկոսի թեմայից, բայց շատ օրիգինալ ուղղություն է տվել հեքիաթային իրադարձություններին՝ մեջը մի պտղունց չիլի պղպեղ ավելացնելով։ Գալաթեայի բաժինը հավեսն էր, մի քիչ իր ոճի մեջ չէր, նույնիսկ զարմացա, որ ինքն է գրել։ Դիվը ճիշտ ասեց սյուռի մասին։ Երևի միայն դա էր Գալաթեային բնորոշը։ Վերջը իսկապես լրիվ սյուռ էր, դեռ փորձում եմ էդ ամենը Կիկոսի հետ կապել, երևի շուտով կստացվի։  :Jpit:  Բայց դե լավ է գրել Գալոն։  :Wink: 
Ընդհանուր, հետաքրքիր եռյակ է ստացվել։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Խեղճ Թումանյան...  :Sad: 
Կարդացվում է թեթև, հանգիստ, հեղինակները կարողացել են իրար փոխլրացնել, մի ամբողջական զվարճալի պատմություն ներկայացնել: Հավանեցի  :Smile: 
Կեցցե՛ք

----------


## Ariadna

> Էս ոչ մեկին չհետաքրքրեց հա մեր երեքիս համատեղը?


Լիլ ջան, շատ լավն էր,  կարևորը հումորը տեղն էր, քո մասի վրա բարձր ծիծաղել եմ նույնիսկ, սպանող մասեր կան, ուզում էի վարկանիշ տամ (գիտես, կարծիք գրել ալարում եմ), էն էլ տեսա տեղ չկա, նենց որ պաչ  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ, որ ժանրին է պատկանում նման պատմվածքը, ԴիՎի ասած սյուռեալիզմի, թե ավանգարդիզմի, թե մի ուրիշ իզմի, որոնցից առանձնապես գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց կարդացի բերանս մի ականջից մյուսը ծայրից ծայր բացված: 




> Գյուղապետ Թումանյանի նկարած *մերսեդեսի նշանով թուղթը* մնաց փոքր քրոջ մոտ։ Նա ուղիղ ճամփան էր ընտրել ու ուզում էր հարազատ գյուղից մասունք պահեր։


Գալ, մտքով չէր անցնի, որ չստացված հավասարասրուն եռանկյունին, որն ի վերջո խաչ էր, ու փաստորեն ճակատագրի քարտեզ, կարող է մերսեդեսի նշանի հետ ասոցացվել; 




> Մեծ աղջիկն իր՝ *գյուղով մեկ հայտնի* կուսությունից բավականին հապճեպ զրկվեց։ Գյուղի աջ կողմի անտառի բացատում նրան սպասում էր ինքը՝ գյուղնախագահ Թումանյանը, *լրիվ պատրաստ վիճակում ու դիրքով*։


Էս պահի վրա աթոռից ընկնում էի; Եթե չգայթաղկվեր գյուղապետի (սա հաստատ կեղծիքներով ընտրված կլինի) պատրաստ վիճակով ու դիրքով, հանգիստ, գյուղով մեկ հայտնի կուսությունը, որոշ ժամանակ հետո, կդառնար երկրով մեկ հայտնի կուսություն: 

Փսատորեն, մի քանի հովիվի ցերեկվա լանչը  ձայնային ազդանշաներով համեմելը, երկրի վրա բավականին թանկ նստեց; 




> Ապագան յուրաքանչյուրի ձեռքում էր։


Եզրահանգումը լավն էր; Չնայած կարծես բոլորին հայտնի ճշմարտություն եք ասում, բայց այս կոնտեքստում լրիվ այլ կերպ է հնչում; 

Բայց, Տատ-ի սկած պատվածքի երկու հերոսների` հոր ու մոր մասին, երկուսով էլ մոռացել եք: Կարծում եմ, որ այս ամբողջ քարտեզա-ճակատագրական-ճանապարհային շիլաշփոթի մեջ, այս երկուսը ինչ-որ դերակատրում պիտի ունենային: Քելեխը կերան բոլորով, իսկ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց քելեխն ուտելուց, այսինք քույրերը գնացին բախտի հետևից քելեխից ռեսկի հետո: Քելեխը ուտելը ամեն ինչի սկիզբն է, ու այդ սկզբին մասնակցում էին հինգ հոգի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Տատի դրած սկիզբն ահագին խոստումնալից էր։ Վարպետն էլ Տատի գրածին շատ սահուն շարունակություն էր գրել։ Գալոյի մասը հումորի առումով ամենաուժեղն էր, ես կասեի՝ իր ոճով էր լրիվ, մենակ թե ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ այն, որ Թումանյանին սեքսուալ մանյակ հանեց... Գուցե դրանով նախատեսված էր սյուժեին ավելի շատ սրություն հաղորդել, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, չարժեր. այդ դերի համար կարելի էր նույն հաջողությամբ ցանկացած ուրիշին գտնել։  :Jpit:  Ընդհանուր հավես էր կարդացվում, բայց ստեղծագործության ամբողջականությունը ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խախտված էր...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տատի դրած սկիզբն ահագին խոստումնալից էր։ Վարպետն էլ Տատի գրածին շատ սահուն շարունակություն էր գրել։ Գալոյի մասը հումորի առումով ամենաուժեղն էր, ես կասեի՝ իր ոճով էր լրիվ, մենակ թե ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ այն, որ Թումանյանին սեքսուալ մանյակ հանեց... Գուցե դրանով նախատեսված էր սյուժեին ավելի շատ սրություն հաղորդել, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, չարժեր. այդ դերի համար կարելի էր նույն հաջողությամբ ցանկացած ուրիշին գտնել։  Ընդհանուր հավես էր կարդացվում, բայց ստեղծագործության ամբողջականությունը ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խախտված էր...


Ան, Թումանյանը սեքսուալ մանյակ չէր: Նա պարզապես քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցության տեր անձնավորություն էր  :Smile:  
Ու նպատակս սյուժեին սրություն տալը չէր: Դա ընդամենը մեր ներկայիս իրականության փոքրիկ բեմականություն էր: Բացատում տեղի ունեցածը ամբողջովին այլաբանություն էր: ինչպես և մյուս քույրերի ճակատագիրը:

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

Գալաթեա  ջան    քո  գրած  մասը   շատ  դուրս  եկավ  դու  իրոք  տաղանդ  էս,  ընենց  դարձվածքներով  էս  համեմել  ասելիքդ  որ  կարդալոց հետո  չկարողացա  անտարբեր  մնամ:
 Համոզված  եմ  որ  ցանկացած  դրավգ՝  լինի  լուրջ  թե  հումորային  դու  պատկերում  էս  ընենց  որ  կարդացողը  ամբողջությամբ  զգա  ու  մտքով  տենա   էդ  սաղ  գործողությունները:
Իմացի  վարկանիշ  պիտի  տաի  էս  գրածիդ  համար:

----------


## Grieg

Սկիզբը հետաքրքիր էր /բացի միս բառից../ բայց շարունակությունը բավականին պղծեց պատմվածքը  :Smile:  եսիմ երևի ավելի իմաստային օգտակար շարունակություն կարող ա ունենար

----------


## impression

> Գյուղապետ Թումանյանի նկարած մերսեդեսի նշանով թուղթը մնաց փոքր քրոջ մոտ։


 մենակ էս նախադասության վրա մի ժամ խնդացել եմ, երեխեք, լավն էր, իհարկե, ներկայացված Հովո  Թումանյանը  ոչ մի կապ չունի Հովհաննես Թումանյան բանաստեղծի հետ,  կերպար էր, էլի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ ծիծաղելի էր: Ապրեք:

----------


## ars83

> և... և... էն մի գծով, որ վերևի անկյունից իջնում էր դեպի հիմքը, ու հավասարասրուն եռանկյունու պարագայում երեք անուն ուներ: Այսինքն այդ երեք բաները տարբեր բաներ էին, բայց հավասարասրուն եռանկյունու պարագայում հավասար էին... Ոնց էր մոռացել անունը... Հե~յ գիտի ծերություն:


 :LOL:  էդ բանի անունը բարձրություն է։ Բայց քանի որ եռանկյունը հավասարասրուն էր, ու բարձրությունն էլ տարված էր հիմքին (ինչքանով հասկացա), այն համընկնում է նաև միջնագծի կամ կիսորդի հետ։ Երեքից որ անունն էլ գրես, այս պարագայում ճիշտ է։ 

Հ.Գ. Դեռ կարդում եմ... երրորդ մասին եմ հասել։

----------


## ars83

Կարդացի, բավականին հետաքրքիր բան էր։ Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ Գալաթեայի մասի այս դրվագը.




> Միջնեկ քույրը հիշողությունը կորցրեց մոտակա քաղաքը մտնելիս։
> Փոքրիկ քաղաքի մատույցների մոտ կանգնած զառամյալ մի ծերունի հիշողություն էր մուրում։ Նա ուզում էր իր մեռած կնոջ աչքերի գույնը հիշեր։ Ու ժպիտը։
> Միջնեկ քույրը ծերունուն տվեց իր հիշողությունն ու քայլեց առաջ՝ առանց հետ նայելու։
> Գյուղում հետո պատմում էին, որ նրան տեսել են հեռավոր մի քաղաքում՝ մարդկանց ապագան ձեռքի ափով գուշակելիս։
> Առանց անցյալի կինը։


Վարպետորեն է գրված ու անկանխատեսելի։  :Ok: 
Հիշեցրեց Օսկար Ուայլդի Աստղ–տղան։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գյուղապետ Թումանյանի նկարած մերսեդեսի նշանով թուղթը մնաց փոքր քրոջ մոտ։


Ժողովուրդ, հներից այսօր շատե՞րն են սա հիշում... Իսկ նորերից շատե՞րը գիտեն...

Ես առաջին անգամ տեսա...

Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ հաջող եռյակ է ու հրաշալի կատարել են իրենց գործը: Բայց Գալը...

Գալ, դու երևի ծնվելուդ պահին արդեն պորտդ կտրողի վրա մի խոխմա արած կլինես... :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------

boooooooom (08.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Գալաթեա (07.09.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (08.08.2017)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, հներից այսօր շատե՞րն են սա հիշում... Իսկ նորերից շատե՞րը գիտեն...
> 
> Ես առաջին անգամ տեսա...
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ հաջող եռյակ է ու հրաշալի կատարել են իրենց գործը: Բայց Գալը...
> 
> Գալ, դու երևի ծնվելուդ պահին արդեն պորտդ կտրողի վրա մի խոխմա արած կլինես...



Սամ  :Smile: 
Մտել էի ուղղակի տեսնեի նամակներիս հետ ինչ վիճակ ա:
Ժպտացրեցիր  :Smile:  Մերսի:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.09.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սկզբում Գալաթեայի վերջին գրառումը կարդացի, հետո ասեցի՝ մի հատ նայեմ իրա մասը, կարդացի, ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, հետո Տատի մասն էլ մի քիչ աչքի անցկացրի, բայց լրիվ չկարդացի, դե, Վարպետի մասին իսկի չհասա, մտածում էի՝ լրիվ կարդա՞մ, թե՞ հավես չկա։ Հետո չնկատեցի, թե ոնց սկսեցի կարծիքները կարդալ հենց սկզբից, մեկ էլ, ով զարմանք, հանդիպեցի իմ սեփական կարծիքին  :Shok:   :LOL: ։ Փաստորեն, ժամանակին լրիվ կարդացել էի, բայց բա՜ն չէի հիշում...  :Xeloq:

----------

